# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی معماری یا صنایع

## Amin_l4m

سلام دوستان ..
من تو اینترنت در حال تحقیق در مورد رشته ها بودم که با فرومتون آشنا شدم و همه ی تاپیک های مربوط به انتخاب رشته رو از آرشیو خوندم .. ماشالا انقد فعالید گفتم خودمم سوالمو بپرسم بلکه به یه نتیجه بهتری برسم ..
من امسال کنکور دادم ... اما انقد درس خوندم دیگه از درس زده شدم ... برای همین تو مرحله اول همه ی رشته های سخت ( برق و مکانیک و .... ) گذاشتم کنار ... رسیدم به معماری و صنایع .

خواهر خودم معماری میخونه برای همین تقریبا باهاش آشنام و میدونم که کار عملی زیاد داره و شب بیداری و این چیزا .. اما از یه طرف چون ریاضیاتش کمه و خودمم به هنر علاقه دارم آوردمش تو لیست ..
اما برعکس در مورد صنایع هیچ اطلاعی ندارم .. اگه یکی در مورد بازار کارش دقیق توضیح بده و این که دقیقا بعد فارغ التحصیلی چیکار میکنن ممنون میشم چون شنیدم درساش موقع دانشگاه آسونه اما بعد از اینکه تحصیلت تموم شد کارش سخته ...

حالا با وجود همه این تفاسیر

برای منی که میخوام موقع تحصیل درس هاش آسون باشه و از یه طرفی وقتی فارغ اتحصیل شدی از این آدمایی نشی که کل جوونیشونو میزارن پای تحصیل و کار و 40 سالگی پشیمونن ، کدوم رشته مناسب تره ! مگه چند سال قراره زنده بمونم !
دوست دارم یه جوری باشه که در کنار تحصیل به علایق دیگم مثل موسیقی و زبان و ورزش و .. هم برسم و وقت آزاد داشته باشم ...

در حال حاضر دلیلی که تو معماری تردید دارم اینه که میبینم خواهرم همش سرش تو کاغذ و لپ تاپه و خب من اگه مثل اون باشم به اون علایقی که گفتم نمیرسم ...

در ضمن .. وجود بازار کار و در آمدش برام مهم نیست ... آخرش همه قراره مسافر کش بشیم دیگه :yahoo (21):

پیشاپیش با تشکر از وقتی که در اختیارم قرار میدید  :Yahoo (106):

----------

